

Ask HN: If you're a programmer, how do you find artists, and vice versa? - city41

In my experience this is a common problem. Talented programmers that could code up just about anything, but lack design sensibilities, and vice versa. Obviously people surmount this obstacle, as many startups launch with beautiful websites. For those who have succeeded, or at least given this an honest shot, I have some questions for you:<p>* Where do you find artists/designers to work with?<p>* Do you guys work together at a partnership level or is the "opposite" work contracted out?<p>* Have you had success with sites like guru.com? ie, a site that pools together freelance artists for hire? If you are an artist, have you tried places like rentacoder/vworker?<p>* Have you created a lasting business relationship across the technical/artistic boundary from scratch? How?<p>* Have you succeeded in finding an artist/programmer who is physically local to you?<p>* Anyone have any horror stories to share here?<p>* Is there any interest in a service that attempts to bring together like minded programmers and artists?<p>EDIT: off topic meta question: This is my second submission to HN, and it completely disappears from the feed. It's not even on the first 10 pages or so. Why is that? My other submission did that too.
======
sahillavingia
Attend meetups. Ask friends. Contact designers and developers of cool web and
iOS apps. Always be ready to pitch your idea.

I've gotten hundreds of requests to both design and code, because I always
link my personal site and twitter account from all of my projects. And some
from HN, too!

------
frossie
Look at some of the comments in this thread, there seems to be a reference to
a platform like that:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1719653>

------
city41
I will share my minor horror story: I hired an artist off of guru.com to do
the artwork for a game. He was a phenomenal artist, and his asking price was
quite low. I paid him the first half of his price up front. He produced a few
sketches intially, but then got hired by a big game company and that was the
last I ever heard of him. In a sense, the price I paid for this was actually
worth it as I learned a lot from this experience.

